# Pulled Pork au Jus?



## gene45 (Jun 29, 2009)

I did a couple of 10 lb leg roasts, which I got for $1./b CDN.  (10 hours in the smoker and 3 in the oven with foil).  

When I was ready to pull it, the foil contained some dark colored drippings, which I saved, cooled and lifted off the lard.   When cold, this stuff is a gel, and when warmed it is a thin liquid.  

I tried it as an 'au jus' dip and it was OK. A fairly strong smoke flavor.   I thought it might be good to make this into a thick sauce to add to the bun. 

I used Emeril's Essence, dry mustard and Brown sugar as a rub. Mesquite smoke.   

Any ideas for a recipe?

Thanks....


----------



## dmack (Jun 29, 2009)

I would agree the drippings alone aren't much to speak of. Last month I was at a competition sampling the pork the competitors put out for tasting. At one camp they had the pork and then a bowl of a dark colored liquid. Naturally I dipped and ate. Yikes!! The old gentleman said, "We call it pig candy." Well this was after eating samples for an hour much of it luke warm at best-the temps had risen to where anything marginal didn't sit well. Sorry for the rambling. But the point is alone the juice is not my favorite. Most of the members will tell you to do exactly as you did, remove the fat. From there you can freeze it and add it later or when ever you are ready to serve. I definitely would look into adding a vinegar based finishing sauce. Just do a search on this site. SoFlaQuer has the one I use.  

dmack


----------



## herkysprings (Jun 29, 2009)

I regularly use the fat from the drippings from pork butts for cooking, and it is great!

Also I did a comparison a while back on brined vs regular pork, and the brined pork butt juice actually works out quite well. It was on par with Mr Brown / vinegar finishing sauce. it just had more of a salty taste, still good tho.


----------



## gnubee (Jun 29, 2009)

Put that gel/thin liquid in your next batch of Dutch's wicked baked beans or any recipe that has broth in it. 
Really makes a difference.


----------



## ronp (Jun 29, 2009)

I usually put 3 cups beef stock with some thinly sliced onions under the roast in a drip pan. Then freeze to get the fat off. I then add it to the pulled pork and mix it right in. Don't need any finishing sauce at that point and it enhances the flavor of the pork.


----------



## flatbroke (Jun 30, 2009)

I pour it in with the pork when pulled and mix it while hot.  turns out great for the peeps I run with, but then again my standards are pretty low.


----------



## billbo (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a whole jar of said liquid in the freezer. I kept it because I knew it would be good for something some day. I thought maybe somehow making it into a gravy would be good.


----------



## meowey (Jun 30, 2009)

I will separate the fat from the gelled stock.  Some of the stock goes right back into the pulled pork.  My latest discovery it that if you take some of the fat and melt it in a sauce pan, add flour to make a roux, add some (but not all) of the gelled pork stock, along with some chicken stock to mellow it out, and diced green chillies, you get a great sauce to go over your (leftover) pulled pork enchiladas.

Hope this helps.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------

